# HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T50L - DVD's not burning



## Disko_Stu (May 15, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a DVD problem. The drive is HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T50L and it can read DVD's fine, no problems at all. I backup some of my favorite DVD movies and am able do this successfully burning with DVDDecrypter, yet when I try and create a copy of a DVD+R containing uni notes and files Nero pops up an error saying "Please insert original disc" and won't let me burn.

I can't work out why I am able burn with one program but not the other, and for the record I have been able to burn with Nero before, this error has just started happening lately.

Thanks guys,

DS


----------



## Disko_Stu (May 15, 2007)

Taken care of guys, this thread can be closed/removed.

Thanks heaps, DS


----------



## screwp (Sep 29, 2010)

can you please tell me how you fixed this because i just got this problem and im trying to burn music cd's :[ [email protected]


----------



## wfz (Dec 7, 2009)

I got this drive too. I've not successfully made any DVD yet. One failed with files that can be copied to HD but they're corrupt. One finished but no DVD player can read it. This is frustrating. I only trying to backup data. Reading appears fine.

Any help?

THANKS!


----------

